# Canyon Lux Trail Review



## randomroot (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome i was looking for a cheaper XC trail bike, website says coming spring 2022 no?


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

*IS THERE A RIDER WEIGHT LIMIT ON THE LUX TRAIL?*
The Lux Trail can accommodate a total system weight (rider plus bike and gear) of 110 kilograms (242 pounds).

count me out


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

I have current Lux (November 2020 with less then 1000km), and while bike is fine, their quality is total crap, only to be superseded by their even worse customer service. Weight limit of 110kg (120kg with Lux) should be taken very very generously, so dividing it by 2 is must, dividing it by 3 is best to be on safe side, otherwise you end up with cracked frame real soon, even if you are only 75kg and ride only light xc trails and fire roads with absolutely no jumps. Regardless of weight and riding style, Canyon simply signs your warranty claim for cracked seatstay, as "overload issue" without any explanation, proof or something else. Just their arrogant "it's not material issue, buy new frame". 
With 2 Canyon carbon bikes in last 4 years and 2 warranty issues, none of them went through like warranty should go, I can easily say, this is last Canyon bike I will ever have, and I certainly advise anyone considering their bikes to think again, if they want to have subpair quality bike, with unresponsive arrogant customer service, who literally cheats clients on all warranty conditions, simply because they are in power to discard warranty claim without explanation or proof, and on the end you pay very normal price for such bike, so it's not that it would be super cheap or something.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Too bad Canyon does not have any. Actually Canyon does not have any in-stock on anything I'm interested in. Multiple models, but all vaporware. Out of stock all this year on practically their entire mountain bike line unless you want a moped, and I'm seeing Spring 2022 on their site, but they are seemingly incapable of actually meeting their estimates. Canyon has not "launched" anything as of late, only pictures of bikes that are one-offs for a press release. They consistently over promise and under deliver when I comes to actually having bikes.


----------



## HollyBoni (Dec 27, 2016)

trmn8er said:


> Too bad Canyon does not have any. Actually Canyon does not have any in-stock on anything I'm interested in. Multiple models, but all vaporware. Out of stock all this year on practically their entire mountain bike line unless you want a moped, and I'm seeing Spring 2022 on their site, but they are seemingly incapable of actually meeting their estimates. Canyon has not "launched" anything as of late, only pictures of bikes that are one-offs for a press release. They consistently over promise and under deliver when I comes to actually having bikes.


I'm not defending them, but that's not just Canyon, it's most of the industry right now. I just finally bought a new bike, but since winter I cancelled multiple orders because of massive delays (talking about almost half a year in some cases). I've seen multiple brands announce new models with more than half a year of lead time and product photos that were clearly just thrown together in Photoshop.


----------



## marcosalcazar (May 14, 2017)

What's the difference between the US and the Europe version? I can only see that the dropper is different (Fox transfer vs Fox Transfer SL), I can't find anything else, but the claimed weight on US site says 11.9kg and the weight on the EU version is 10.9Kg, that's a lot of difference!


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

HollyBoni said:


> I'm not defending them, but that's not just Canyon, it's most of the industry right now. I just finally bought a new bike, but since winter I cancelled multiple orders because of massive delays (talking about almost half a year in some cases). I've seen multiple brands announce new models with more than half a year of lead time and product photos that were clearly just thrown together in Photoshop.


Agreed. It’s not just them. It’s everywhere. It’s frustrating when the supply chain is so wiped out. I like Canyon and they seem a good value. I hope things improve soon but it could be months or even longer before there is some normalcy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh Patterson (Nov 23, 2005)

trmn8er said:


> It's frustrating when the supply chain is so wiped out. I like Canyon and they seem a good value. I hope things improve soon but it could be months or even longer before there is some normalcy.


There are certainly pros and cons to Canyon's direct-to-consumer business model. One pro is that you get a heads-up when they get bikes in stock if you're on their mailing list. During the past 6-8 weeks, I've received notifications when Spectral 29s and a handful of other models landed in the US.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Nov 23, 2005)

marcosalcazar said:


> What's the difference between the US and the Europe version? I can only see that the dropper is different (Fox transfer vs Fox Transfer SL), I can't find anything else, but the claimed weight on US site says 11.9kg and the weight on the EU version is 10.9Kg, that's a lot of difference!


I believe dropper and tire spec account for the weight difference between the US and rest-of-world builds.


----------

